# icd 9 question - where do you find "incidentaloma"



## arizona1 (Jul 28, 2010)

where do you find "incidentaloma" in the ICD 9. Dx is listed as Incidentaloma with notation; Chest x-ray to rule out thyroid gland enlargement.

thank you.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey,

I think an incidentaloma is a tumor (-oma) found by coincidence (incidental) without clinical symptoms or suspicion. It is a common problem: up to 7% of all patients over 60 may harbor a benign growth, often of the adrenal gland, which is detected when diagnostic imaging is used for the analysis of unrelated symptoms. With the increase of "whole-body CT scanning" as part of health screening programs, the chance of finding incidentalomas is expected to increase. 37% of patients receiving whole-body CT scan may have abnormal findings that need further evaluation.

So, it's better to consider neoplasm --> by site --> unspecified nature.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------

